# Skid steer sweeping



## gmcsierra1500

I was wondering if you can be competitive with sweeper and vacume trucks using a skidsteer wiht a pick up broom? is the finished product the same? I assume it would be quicker wiht a truck but right now i am trying to find the most cost effective way to add on this service. Thanks for the help


----------



## CAG80

depending on what your sweeping the end results will vary. i use my pickup broom for sweeping sand and winter debris. at the propertys that move all cars a big road sweeper would be great to have and beat the heck out my pick up broom as far as time, however i think the quailty would be the same. the other propertys i do i would have so many missed spots with a road sweeper it wouldnt even be worth doing. in short if you use it for clean ups a couple weeks a year its the way to go.. if you are trying to do weekly contracted sweeping at places like home depot or walmart i would forget about the skid steer.


----------



## plowtime1

I would look into a small litter Vac truck, good deals out there, as you can already utiliize your bobcat attachment for heavy jobs; it just takes more equipment to do one facet. i.e. trailer,truckw/dump,fuel, maintenance for three etc. Good luck.


----------



## gary42095

depending on the size of the lot a bobcat will do a better job... but it is crap work... you don't have enough water capacity to keep dust down. which may be an issue for neighbors. especially in deep dry material. you can't compete on larger areas as purpose built machine... i have all of them.... and they all have their place in the field but a bobcat sweeper in my opinion (given all the choices) is a last resort or only used to simplify areas that can't be reached with a street sweeper. ... just sub them out to me  i am over the line from somers in Ma


----------



## xtreem3d

hi guys...i plow snow at a mfg plant and at that plant they have several lines of train tracks that they get shipments from. they are extremely rough and have torn up one pusher and metal edge plow. i was thinking that maybe a sweeper attachment would work just to go over the track part of the lot. the snow never has a chance to build up there so i would be sweeping about an inch or so at a time then disconnect the sweeper and put back on plow/pusher assembly....how do you think that would work?
steve


----------



## gary42095

a pushbroom type sweeper will work to clear the snow but wouldnt a pusher raised off the ground a bit do it easier faster? and if its rough with broken pavement/stone the broom will be throwing that stuff all over the place..


----------



## xtreem3d

the tracks are rough because they have several of the "switches" ( for lack of a better term) that swing rail cars from one track to another and the switch plates which are suppossed to be flush with the ground aren't. i'm sure i;m not describing a clear picture but just imagine tracks where the pavemnet has settled before , in the middle of and after the tracks , like mini whoop-d-doo's . we did try to hold the rubber edge pusher off the ground while going over the tracks but because of driver error and just being hard to judge it didn't work. there isn't any pavement that is loose or would be torn loose, i guess i thought the sweeper might be able to get into the "nooks" of the tracks and clean real good,
steve


----------

